# National train day Loganville ,GA



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

The Vines Garden RR is kicking off the season on Sat May 8 with our grand opening. Lots of stuff for the kids to see and do. Even have Tomas the train for the kids to watch. Lots of food and Ice cream also. So if your in the area stop by and see our RR with over a 1000 ft of tripple track main line, and one of the longest 3 track through truss bridges. Later RJD


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Did I mention this event is free so come on out to 3500 Oak grove Rd Loganville, GA 11am to 4pm Later RJD


----------

